# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Fan Club



## Hikari (Jul 18, 2008)

*~~~ Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Fan Club ~~~*

Talk anything about the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series and also get rescue help . ^^; 

But, please follow these rules after joining, okay? :
- No posting links to SOS to AOK or Wondermail Generators

To join, please answer the following questions.
1. What Pokemon are you on PMD/PMD2 and who did you pick as your partner?
2. What is your team's name and your rank?
3. Which dungeon is the most difficult and why?
4. What is your favorite part about PMD?

Have fun! ^^; 

We also have a social group too! 

Members:
Hikari


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

HECK YEAH THAT'S THE BEST GAME EVER

1. Only Red, so currently Skitty and Pikachu.
2. PokeRescue (as always) and Normal.
3. Buried Relic because its traps and the Regis and Mew and the effing Sludge Traps that make your Huge Apples turn to grime so you starve and the Elekid and KLSJFKLSDJFKLSDKFJSKLDFJ


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure, I guess, though I really don't see the need for the third question xD

1. It varies. I start my games over too much. My most commonly-used, however, is Pikachu starter/Squirtle partner.
2. Name: Varies with team. Pikachu/Squirtle is _always_ Hydrospark. Rank: Start over too muuuuch~ In Blue/Red I'm nowhere since I just started over and am going through starters as well. In Time I'm probably going to start over again, and in Darkness (which I will _never_ replace) I'm Master. <3
3. Again, it varies~! For my Blue/Red Pikachu/Squirtle teams, it's Silver Trench due to Sheer Colding Dewgongs, monster houses and 99 floors, as well as Western Cave thanks to Mewtwo. In Darkness it was Hidden Land first time through (Lightningrod Manectric preventing Thundershock...), Shimmer Desert (level 100 Squirtle nearly died to a monster house) and Sky Stairway/Bottomless Sea (50 floors is quite a lot xD).
4. The plot. Darkness and Time _own_ Blue and Red, though.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

4. I don't know about Darkness or Time, so I'll just talk about Red. Xatu was quite awesome. "Oh, hey, Xatu! Did you come to see us, perhaps?" "No, I just came to go shopping." As was Gardevoir. And Gengar, suspisciously enough, was who I suspected from the beginning o.O That was real sweet. And the fugitive part made me cry. So did the going back to human world part and how everyone cried for you, plus the Lati scenario. Sibling love <3


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 18, 2008)

Whoo, the MD club is up~! I love these games!
1. In my current Red, I'm Eevee and Charmander, and in Time, I'm Piplup/Cyndaquil.
2. I'm now Team Vermilion at the Super rank.
3. Purity Forest in Red is traumatic... Temporal Tower in Time takes the cake for difficulty, though, courtesy of the uber Porygon.
4. There's a lot of things to say here. One is the ability to effectively use just about any pokemon(Yay vitamins!), and the battle system with the revamped moves and all. Then there's Time/Darkness' plot, and the characters(:3 Chatot, Grovyle and Xatu).


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 18, 2008)

1. On Blue, I was a Cyndaquil with a Chikorita partner.
Now, on Time, I was a Chimchar with a Treecko. (I say was because they evolved.)
2. Team Alxprit is the name. My rank is... Hyper Rank on Time...
Lucario Rank on Blue.
3. 



Spoiler: PMD2



Aegis Cave because all the Unown Stone stuff and how hard it is to beat Regigigas when you finally do make it.


4. How it involves human transformation, which is my favoriest thing in the whole world to read/write/watch.

That's me.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 19, 2008)

1. I'm Charmander and Pikachu on Blue, and Chimchar and Turtwig on Time.
2. Blue, I don't remember, but on Time I'm Team Volcanous
3. Joyous Tower jgidsjkdjfl.
4. The plot, and the unique qualities. Also, how some of the moves have been edited to fit the dungeon stuff.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

:DD Got Darkness.

So, I got Skitty (again) and chose Mudkip as a partner, named them [real name here] and Mushu (I know Mudkip isn't a little dragon from Mulan just get over it jeez D<) and named it Team Mirage for reasons unbenounced to me and the rest of the world, and I have Silver Rank. I haven't really met any challenging dungeons yet but the gender thing kinda sucks since now you can't just use Attract on the legendaries and totally murder them, but NO FRIEND AREAS FEEL MY ALMIGHTY GLEE! And my favorite part is doing sentry duty, for some reason. Footprints now have a _purpose_ except for what happens when you get a Pokemon that doesn't have feet like Tentacool?


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 20, 2008)

You don't get a Pokémon without feet. OK?


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, footprint-lacking Pokemon won't appear, nor will those that appear in the storyline in some form.

Oh, and consider restarting without Skitty unless you're _that_ far in the storyline. Normalize is forced on you in this game, and it sucks having zero type coverage. Also, Surskit has amazing stats in Darkness. Get one.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

But... I _like_ me ;-;


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 20, 2008)

1. I have all four games, sooo... On blue, I'm a swampert and my partner is a blaziken, on red and Time, I'm a treeck/sceptile and my partner is a charizard/charmander(I'm more ahead in Time than red) and in darkness, I'm a charmander and partner is obviously treecko.

2. name and rank depends on game. blue and red are pokemon, time is Lighmosa, and darkness is Hyrule.

3. That I've cleared: Zero Isle North. They should rename that place the Torture Maze. That I haven't cleared: definetely Zero Isle South.

4. The storyline!


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

1. PMD 1 Blue: I was originally Mudkip and Pikachu. I've restarted many times and I am normally Charmander. PMD 2 Time: 1st time through (got to Hidden Land): Piplup (using guide) and Chimchar. 2nd time through (playing it now): Piplup (using guide) and Turtwig.

2. I think in Mystery dungeon Blue I was called Sapphire and Pikachu was called Topaz. I was team WaterSpark. At the moment in Time I am called Topaz and my partner is called Twiggy. My team name is WaterLilly.

3. Blue:*cough*Purity Forest*cough* Time: Not sure yet. Hidden Land is as far as I've got, and I had died 3 times by floor 8. It wasn't hard though. I'd have to say the Deepest Part of Quicksand Cave. I got millions of monster houses! I just got lucky one time.

4. Blue: Storyline. It's very upsetting near the end, but I managed to hold off the tears. I also like the Fugitive part.
Time: Also the Storyline. This storyline is more shocking than the first two, and I prefer it.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, I only said to consider it. You don't have to do it, but be prepared to rely on Mudkip for all your type coverage needs.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

D> You could've told me that before I restarted as a Cyndaquil with a Squirtle...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, I must join this. must. _muuuusssst_...

1. What Pokemon are you on PMD/PMD2 and who did you pick as your partner?
On PMD2, I was a Squirtle. I picked a Turtwig as my partner. In PMD, I am a Sceptile with a Typhlosion partner. 

2. What is your team's name and your rank?
PMD: Team doom, Too lazy to check current rank but I think its gold, PMD2 We're Diamond, same name

3. Which dungeon is the most difficult and why?
PMD: Tbh, Mt. Faraway, I hate that place and do not want to go there. PMD2, would be... Idk. So far Dark craters pretty hard though, I'm there right now.

4. What is your favorite part about PMD?
The fact that you get to be a pokemon, and the Storyline is really intriguing (And sad at times, I cried at some point during both games). It takes a lot of strategy too. And Reviver seeds. 

And lo I am done. I'm free for rescues in PMD1 right now. ^^


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 23, 2008)

May I join?
1. Only have pmd blue. My starter was a bulbasaur, my partner a pikachu.
2.  Team thunder. XD Lucario rank.
3.  Probably joyous tower, unless I am using mew.
4.  Being a pokemon, rather than a stupid trainer.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like to join, if you don't mind of course. ^^

1. Mudkip and Torchic, for both. Everytime I take that test, I get Mudkip. On my second playthrough though (on PMD1), I was a Treeko with Squirtle partner.

2. This name will make no sense to you, but it's Team Arkra. Silver Rank, I don't do many missions, yeah.

3. Erm, I haven't completed the games throughly, (as in, been to every dungeon) and so far they've been pretty easy, so I can't really answer that.

4. Human transformation. It's one of my favourite things ever. And also, in PMD2, I really like the storyline. Grovyle is my favourite part of that game.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 23, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> 4. Human transformation. It's one of my favourite things ever.


YOU COPYCAT! No, but really, it's something I can't stop thinking about. And hey, Mudkip and Torchic is the fated pair in Ginji's Rescue Team, the PMD manga. Only Torchic is the leader, not Mudkip. Cool coincidence...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, there are plenty of people who like transformation. :D (Admittedly, it sounded a lot like what you said! Wow, I didn't even read your post before writing that. XD)

And another difference - my Torchic and Mudkip are female.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 24, 2008)

Really? It's not all that rare? I thought I was going CRAZY thinking about it.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

I restarted as Chimchar and Totodile because I found out the hard way that Cyndaquil sucks in this game xP

And on MD1, I'm now Torchic and Totodile :D

Hey, the Random Sprite Generator told me to make both of my partners Totodile.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 25, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Really? It's not all that rare? I thought I was going CRAZY thinking about it.


So did I, I thought I was a freak. But... if you look on the internet, there are plenty of forums/websites for that sort of thing. It's just that, people in real life who are like us don't come out and say it, probably because they're ashamed.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 25, 2008)

I heard Cyndaquil was bad for PMD2. I had a blast with him in PMD1 (Smokescreen FTW) but Earth Power's addition makes it all that much hard.
And Random Sprite Generator? Just pick YOUR preference.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I like all of them and usually can't decide, so I let the Sprite Generator do the work :D


----------



## S. E. (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised I haven't joined yet...

1. PMD: Cubone + Charmander / PMD2: Chikorita + Torchic
 2. PMD: Team Lucario, Diamond Rank / PMD2: Team Shining, Ultra Rank.
 3. PMD: Either Wish Cave or Purity Forest. / PMD2: Zero. Island. East. Today, I couldn't even get past the first floor. *ashamed*
 4. PMD: Gameplay. / PMD2: Either the story (Which is rare for a Pokemon game), or, again, the gameplay.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 25, 2008)

Funny, I'm doing fine with Cyndaquil, even without Quick Attack.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 26, 2008)

In PMD 1, my best friend had a cyndaquil. I don't recall who her partner is in Darkness, though.

But I know about the manga, it's why I have a Blaziken as a partner. nicknamed Gingi.

I'm so original aren't I *shot*


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

>joins< ^__^

1. In Time, I am a Mudkip and my partner is Torchic.
2. My team name is Pokexplore and my rank is the Bronze Rank
3. I haven't been playing that long, but the Upper Steam Cave in Time is hard because I can't beat the fake Groudon.
4. My favorite part is the fact that you're a Pokemon and the plot is well written.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 26, 2008)

LitatheLighmosa said:


> But I know about the manga, it's why I have a Blaziken as a partner. nicknamed Gingi.


You've fufilled Ginji's (it's with a J, btw) dream of being over 2 feet tall!

Also, I got a new PMD avatar. Go figure.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 27, 2008)

:DD I just defeated the story mode.



Spoiler: PMD2



Awwwwww... I loved how your partner grieved for you. That had me _all_ choked up ;-;
Christ thank you Dialga :D


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 27, 2008)

Spoiler: PMD2



I know, I even cried a little. That ending is so touching. It's done so much better than the original.


You think story mode is finished? Oh no no, far from it. There's more.

Also, I haven't been playing lately. Bleh.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2008)

Spoiler: PMD2



I would have cried at the (credits) ending had I not guessed what was coming. It's so sweeeet. <3



Anyway! I is making MD2 walkthrough. It's (very) unfinished but most of what I've written can be found here.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I've finished the whole story mode and 



Spoiler: PMD2



when you're partner is so willing to sacrifice themself to halt the spacial distortion, I found that touching as well.



EDIT: About that guide, Leafpool. Aren't the genders randomized?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> EDIT: About that guide, Leafpool. Aren't the genders randomized?


I don't think so, actually. I've looked at the partner lists in at least four seperate files, and they all say the same thing.


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

1. Torterra and Feraligatr. I don't use them anymore, I have another three :0
2. Spite, Ultra
3. Zero Island because it's MADE to be difficult?
4. Idk. I like the fact that you can actually be the Pogeymans for a change.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 27, 2008)

I found the distortion thing stupid. I wouldn't sacrifice myself like that at ALL.
So mean.

And yes, I HAVE fufilled his dream of being over two feet tall!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 27, 2008)

Um, you should put that in spoiler tags. Not everyone knows about 



Spoiler: PMD2



the spacial distortion.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 27, 2008)

Luckily, I did know about it. It's been a while, too.


----------



## Silver (Aug 5, 2008)

id like to join
1.PMD1 skitty+charmander
2.Team Charmers, Silver rank
3.i hate the wish cave ive tried about 15 times to rescue medicham(all were failtures)
4.when you leave at the ending it always makes me cry*sob*


----------



## spaekle (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooh! Hi! 

*1. What Pokemon are you on PMD/PMD2 and who did you pick as your partner?*
I've only played PMD2. My first time I was a Meowth with a Bulbasaur, but then I started over because I got seriously stuck and now am a Cyndaquil with a Totodile.
*2. What is your team's name and your rank?*
Team Blackjack both times. Gold rank currently.
*3. Which dungeon is the most difficult and why?*
I dunno, but I'm waiting to be rescued in that Blizzard Island place now. D:
*4. What is your favorite part about PMD?*
It's cute, I guess. I like the story and the gameplay is addicting. Sooner or later I'm going to end up drawing all of the Pokemon I use. :D


Just today I beat Primal Dialga, watched the credits (okay, I got teary-eyed ; ;), and beat The Grand Master of All Things Bad (...xD) today. Now I'm stuck in that Blizzard place. Wonder if my plea for help has been answered yet. Hmm.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 6, 2008)

How did I not see this? I LOVE PMD!

*1. What Pokemon are you on PMD/PMD2 and who did you pick as your partner?*
Blue - Jolteon (Pearl) with Raichu (Amber) partner
Time - Infernape (Kix) partner, forgot what I was. Can't check because I don't want my mom to wake up and make me go to bed
Darkness - Chikorita (Cabbage) with Cyndaquil (Curry) partner, just restarted

*2. What is your team's name and your rank?*
Blue - Kickass, Lucario
Time - Delta, Hyper
Darkness - Flavor, Silver

*3. Which dungeon is the most difficult and why?*
I completely forgot about PMD1. So I'll describe PMD2. In Time, Temporal Tower and Dark Crater were the hardest I've been through. Why? The Pokémon in those dungeons were too strong, and I was too underleveled. My first file in Darkness was no problem because both Pokémon knew Protect. And my new Darkness file is also no problem because Curry tends to survive just about anything with low remaining HP, and Cabbage has the Bodyguard IQ Skill and she also knows Protect, so that serves for both Pokémon as long as they stay together.

*4. What is your favorite part about PMD?*
In the first ones, I loved Alakazam's Team and that whole Ninetales issue. And Gengar, he was awesome. In Time/Darkness, I love Lady Weavile, Grovyle, Celebi, Primal Dialga, Sentry Duty, Team Charm, the Seven Wonders event missions, Manaphy/Phione, Marine Resort, Time Travel, Dusknoir, and just about everything in the game, yup.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

1. Meowth. My partner was Chimchar.
2. Name: Team LAG (named after its members' initials- Lucario, Alakazam, Garchomp). Its rank... I forget, but it needed about 60,000 points to level up.
3. Zero Isle, because it's really long.
4. That you can start as Meowth =D

Join now pls?


----------

